# Tips for being a better waterfowler...



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I've been thinking of some tips that I think should be shared with the general public. 

#1-When calling. Remember! "TIPS AND TAILS" You call at the birds tips and tails. Dont bother calling birds that are coming straight at you. And dont over call. Nearly every time I go hunting I hear some absolutely terrible calls and WAY to much of it. The more (crappy) calling you do, the better chance the bird can will figure you out. 

#2-Invest in a quality duck call. self explanitory.. I hope

#3-Practice lead shooting. Spend some trigger time with your duck gun on moving targets before blasting away at live birds. When shooting, smoothly complete the follow through. an easy way to remember that is "Butt, Belly, Beak, BOOM!" 

#4-Just say no to internet scouting. 

Please feel free to add anything you see necessary. That will be all. Thanks! 


Gee


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

pick up yer empties


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

As you are picking up you empties pick up the other trash (bottles, etc.) you hauled in with you.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Something I have had to learn, is that stillness is the best camo. It doesn't matter if you're wearing MO Duck Blind, or Max4...if you are moving around, you will flare birds!

With that in mind, keep your shotgun handy while picking up or setting decoys. I can't tell you how many birds I have missed the chance at bagging because I wasn't ready to shoot. For some reason some birds have a curiosity that is piqued by someone walking around in a decoy spread.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh.. heres another one for safety! Learn to shoulder your gun then take your safety off right before you shoot. Do this until it because 2nd nature..


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Dont sky bust and shoot over other people decoys and dont shoot at birds that somebody is working.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

don't set up right next to other hunters!!! 

the morning of the opener we had hunters that knew we were there set up 50 yards away on one side and 35 yards away on the other side. and when the birds were coming into our dekes they were shooting them sometimes over our heads... NOT COOL! 

I know that public land is tight, but if i get up at 3:30 am to get a good spot give me some space for my efforts.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

no matter what...inevitably...ducks will always fly lazily within range when you drop your waders and gun to take a leak...so hold it as long as you can or take a leak with your gun close by :lol:


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh yeah another big one i forgot, look in the proc to find out what time legal shooting can start, don't be a JACKA$$ and start shooting just becuase the sun is up, it was up for a half hour on the opener before legal shooting time started, but there were people on both sides of us shooting.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

duneman101 said:


> Oh yeah another big one i forgot, look in the proc to find out what time legal shooting can start, don't be a **** and start shooting just becuase the sun is up, it was up for a half hour on the opener before legal shooting time started, but there were people on both sides of us shooting.


and the ending time. we had ass holes shooting 20 min after hours on Tuesday.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

If you do not have waders and/ or a trained dog then you probally will not be able to retrieve your birds. That is against the law


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

And take some toilet paper with you, the guys who volunteer for the marsh clean-ups don’t want to pick up your sh**ty socks and drawers that you used in TP’s place. :twisted:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I bet Mojo loves tearing into some doodoo stained Fruit of the Loom boxers...hahahahaha


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Mojo knows better to put his mouth on those things, we use soap to wash the smell off around my house.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

When you pull up to the boat ramp make sure you are ready to launch so I don't have to wait for you to put all of your **** in the boat and spend an extra 10 minutes waiting for your clown a$$ to get going.....Just sayin'


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

When you take a friend thats legally blind to the goose pit with you, let him claim the first 3 geese. 




Uh...it's a long story.


----------



## pocone (Sep 29, 2009)

Take a small amount of hand lotion. That mud dries my skin out something fierce. I hate the feeling of dry skin and it makes the hunt less enjoyable. I carry a little lotion (sometimes I throw some in a ziplock) and use it after setting/picking up the dekes.


----------



## johnny_utah (Oct 5, 2010)

What about dressing your birds. I know guys that will throw the guts in the water, others will leave it on the ground and others will wait to take it home and dress it there. Preferences? Pet-peaves?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

johnny_utah said:


> What about dressing your birds. I know guys that will throw the guts in the water, others will leave it on the ground and others will wait to take it home and dress it there. Preferences? Pet-peaves?


I take mine home and clean them. I don't really care where you clean your birds, but remember if you clean them in the field, you best leave at least one feathered wing attached to prove species and sex.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Wear a facemask, your mug shines like the sun. Also remember ducks can see almost 360 degrees due to their eye placement.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

johnny_utah said:


> What about dressing your birds. I know guys that will throw the guts in the water, others will leave it on the ground and others will wait to take it home and dress it there. Preferences? Pet-peaves?


Nothing drives me more nuts than to see piles of feathers in the parking lot. I mean piles, where they stripped the bird down. I take them home as most do and should. With that said, I have found that using latex gloves while cleaning them is really nice. Makes for far less mess. And your hands don't stink even after washing them.


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

pocone said:


> Take a small amount of hand lotion. That mud dries my skin out something fierce. I hate the feeling of dry skin and it makes the hunt less enjoyable. I carry a little lotion (sometimes I throw some in a ziplock) and use it after setting/picking up the dekes.


and I thought I was the only one who did this.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

x2 on the calling. We had a boat come in real close to us, and their calling was terrible! High pitched 3 bursts quacks. Kinda funny actualy.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You guys use lotion for chapped hands? Huh... who knew. :O•-: 

If you can't tell what kind of duck it is, or the gender of said duck, It aint close enough to shoot at! Taking only close, high percentage shots at birds will prevent a lot of cripples, (for the dummies that don't have dogs and or waders) put way more in your bag and keep more $$$ in your pocket in savings on shells.


----------



## CCCP (Jan 11, 2009)

Gee LeDouche ,
Waht is a "good" quality duck call ? Can you post any links please ?


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

Waterfowl season just doesn't start in the fall everyone should be participating 24/7 either thru joining an organization or contacting your local politician to address concerns about protecting our wetlands a least donate 1 day to help the DWR with phragmites spraying or trash pickup, etc. if all of us did this our wetlands would be the greatest on earth. There is a reason why they call it the Great Salt Lake and not he Mediocor Salt Lake.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My tip for being a better waterfowler includes; not shooting Kent, Winchester experts, PMC, or Wolf ammo. JMO


----------



## takem (Feb 6, 2010)

And dont be the jack [email protected]$ that was running down ducks in the boat and sky busting everything that is cumming in to someones spread


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Don't shoot ducks off the Auto-tour loop at Bear River Refuge, especially don't shoot towards a dog making a retrieve who's owner has a cell phone in his pocket, you might get a ticket. :shock: 

I hope it was a doosie, they earned it :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

stick and stay make them pay.


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

Since i am a foot soldier, i usaully position myself upwind from the biggest spread i can find on the crystal unit. I get some nice shots while birds are checking things out before they commit. While this tactic may not be liked by others, it can be very productive.


----------

